

Hacker News Redesign – More Consumable. - anthemcg
http://designbycoffee.com/hacker-news-redesign-more-consumable/

======
AndrewDucker
Personally, do the vast majority of my consuming of HN via Google Reader,
which handily separates each item into its own entry, and gives me keyboard
control to scroll through them.

------
tzaman
If I got a nickel every time someone tries to redesign HN, I'd have my startup
funded :)

Not bad though I've seen better.

~~~
anthemcg
The amount of redesigns is plentiful for sure. None of the ones I have seen
solved the problems I have with reading HN. I wanted to post my take on it.

